# Any project ideas would be appreciated



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I have acquired three 2' x 4' pieces of 1-1/2" thick birch plywood (man those things are heavy) and I am trying to figure out a good project for it. 
I originally thought of using it for a work bench top but I don't have anywhere to put it if I built one.
Any and all ideas are welcome and encouraged, (and if anyone can help me find the spare time to make the project that would be even better.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would just hold it for a while in time something special will come up and you will be glad you did.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I love to look around the house and say what could I build to put all this stuff we have accumulated in over 40 years of marriage. You could build some nice storage cabinets with that ply.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tim,

I agree with Jerry.

IMHO, 1 1/2" ply is not the normal thickness, and I would hold on to it for a while.

You never know, someone may come up with just the right project, but I cannot think of any at the moment except router table or work bench tops.( but you don't have anywhere to put it ).... Could you make some and sell them?


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry, John & James,
Thanks for the replies. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Funny, peculiar. I was just doing the cut-sheets plan for my laminated 3/4" Birch ply for my stair treads, for the new Up staircase. 1 1/2" treads. I'll use biscuits to install and bond the Oak nosings. The stairs are 42" wide with 1/2" mortises into the side stringers, with 2 intermediate stringers in between (just in case we need one of those 'stair-climbing' gadgets, someday.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, Jerry makes a good point and I agree. Are these Baltic birch? It they are there will be no voids and many thin layers. Where regular 3/4" plywood would be 7 or 8 layers Baltic birch would have 13. Also is the wood veneered with a different species?


----------

